# Supprimer partition bootcamp par erreur



## marshmalow (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, en voulant créer une clé USB pour installer Window10 sur un autre ordinateur, par le biais de bootcamp assistant, j'ai malencontreusement supprimé ma partition Bootcamp. Certains fichiers importants y étaient.


```
Last login: Sat May  9 00:09:50 on console
Eliots-MacBook-Pro:~ eliotlandry$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage macOS                   120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS macOS                  +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 84874E02-4322-49FE-80EF-C2CE9599E1D0
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Selon le terminal, la partition Bootcamp n'y est plus non plus..

Est-ce perdu pour moi?

Merci


----------



## ericse (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Je ne pense pas que ce soit récupérable... surtout si ta partition Bootcamp était sur le disque principal


----------



## Findor (9 Mai 2020)

*+1* pour *ericse*.

Les volumes n'étant pas visibles dans le Terminal sont perdus.


----------



## marshmalow (9 Mai 2020)

merci à vous!


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2020)

marshmalow a dit:


> j'ai malencontreusement supprimé ma partition Bootcamp.


Dans un SSD de 121 Go, elle ne devait pas être très grosse cette partition ? Tu as utilisé Utilitaire de disque pour en arriver là ? Hormis relancer Assistant Boot Camp, faire un clic sur Restaurer, je ne vois que ça pour qu'il n'y est plus du tout de trace de cette partition ?


----------

